# Da gehört doch protestiert.



## marshallwr

¡Hola a todos!

Leyendo un poco sobre la pasiva en mi libro de gramática me he encontrado con la siguiente oración: "Da muss doch protestiert werden", la cual se puede sustituir por "Da gehört doch protestiert". Hasta ahora no había visto esta estructura de "gehören + partizip" y me confunde un poco. ¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar?

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Alemanita

gehören también significa ser necesario y en este caso se usa en la tercera persona.
Ejemplos: Hierzu gehört viel Geld - para esto se necesita (esto requiere) mucho dinero
Es gehört viel dazu, zu ... - cuesta mucho/ hay que ser muy atrevido para
Es gehört noch viel dazu ... - todavía falta mucho  (para)


----------



## kunvla

marshallwr said:


> Hasta ahora no había visto esta estructura de "gehören + partizip" y me confunde un poco. ¿Alguien me lo puede aclarar?


Dir gehört geholfen!
​*eingesperrt gehören*: In der Umgangssprache wird anstelle eines mit _müssen_ oder _sollen_ gebildeten Passivs gelegentlich die Konstruktion _gehören_ + Partizip II verwendet: _Dem Kerl *gehört* das Handwerk *gelegt*_ statt: _Dem Kerl *muss/sollte* das Handwerk *gelegt werden*_.​Quelle: Duden, Band 9 - Das Wörterbuch der sprachlichen Zweifelsfälle, Dudenredaktion, Bibliographisches Institut GmbH, 2016.​
Dazu noch ein Beispiel aus Brechts "Trommeln in der Nacht":

»O schämt euch, ihr Schweine, die Gedärme *gehören* euch *herausgerissen*, *aufgehängt gehört* ihr dran, an die Laternen, die mit die Manschetten.«​
Saludos,


----------



## marshallwr

¡Muchas gracias por la ayuda a todos!


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Dir gehört geholfen!


Zur Ergänzung:
Dir gehören ein paar hinter die Ohren/Löffel!
Dir gehört der Hosenboden stramm gezogen!
Dir gehört der Dippel gebohrt!


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita said:


> Zur Ergänzung:
> Dir gehören ein paar hinter die Ohren/Löffel!
> Dir gehört der Hosenboden stramm gezogen!
> Dir gehört der Dippel gebohrt!


Und wenn wir schon beim Beispielgeben sind: ein Radiosender machte mal Werbung mit "RadioXY gehört gehört" (RadioXY debe ser oída/escuchada).

Ich _habe_ fertig!


----------

